# Stone Crabs at the Jetty



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Two calm days at the Jetty at HBSP has left the water quite clear and the fish rather disinterested in our offerings. A few scattered reds, blacks and blues have been picked up, but that's about it. However, while I was down in the rocks I noticed a stone crab tucked in a crevasse...and a big one at that. When I looked closer, there was a whole cluster of them....at least a couple of dozen. Well, never one to miss an opportunity, I started grabbing them up and culling the claws. Some of them were just plain huge...about 5" long on the main claw! Mmmmm....I've got the steamer going now!


----------



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

At least you managed to take something home. Fished the last 3 hours of the outgoing there today.... nada, zero, zip. This off-again-on-again fall we've got going is frustrating me to no end!


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

Man, I love stone crabs, I would make that walk just for some of them.


----------



## topwaterMOJO (Dec 7, 2016)

nice!


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

ROWDY ROD said:


> Man, I love stone crabs, I would make that walk just for some of them.


+1
Good deal, Chef


----------



## Captainfirebeard (Aug 22, 2014)

We were catching a lot of them out on the Atlantic Ave. Causeway last week, hopefully they are still there come Thursday!


----------

